# fish/pleco/shrimp pictures



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

hey im kind of new to this site, i thought i would introduce myself and show some pictures of the stuff that im currently keeping or breeding.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

steve


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to BCA


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to the forum - nice photostream


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

awsome looking crayfish.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks i update my photos pretty often, ill put some more pics of my rare plecos and other stuff


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

i added some new photos


----------

